# Pet odors



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Could I get some feedback on the different stain & odor removal products that you use and why?

Is Nature's Miracle really better than Simple Solutions or the store brand or other products sold at Petco or Petsmart?

Is there a product that you buy online that you really like?

We are almost carpet-free now but do have issues with accidents on the wood flooring or the tile grout so looking for new products to keep the house smelling dog-free.

Thanks so much for your experiences.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Please, could I get your opinions...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Instead of Natures Remedy,I use Out Petstain remover,I buy it at WalMart or TCI,works just as well & I prefer the smell of it. I use the Resolve Carpet Stain remover on carpet & area rugs too. I don't have any advice for tile or wood floors. My hardwood is covered with carpet & I just mop my tile with regular Armstrong cleaner or MeanGreen.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I've used all of the over the counter brands and none of them ever remove all of the smell especially not for the dog. 

So several years ago I paid $4.00 for this "Secret Recipe" 

1 cup of Peroxide
1 teaspoon of baking soda 
1 drop of dish soap -for smell so you can pick your favorite

Mix in a spray bottle and use the same as NM or SS, it works just as well and is way cheaper.

Leslie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you. I have tried Nature's Miracle, Simple Solutions and the Petco house brand. I can't tell if there is a difference so I don't know if they are working or not. Sometimes for the tile, I just mix a little bleach in my mop water since that seems to help keep the grout clean. I was using vinegar in my water until I read that it smells like urine to the dog. 

I appreciate any & all suggestions. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I use plain old (home brand - cheap!) White Vinegar, I have it in a spray bottle, neat, not diluted.

I also use it in the washing machine to wash the pups bedding etc.

White Vinegar is an odor neutraliser, it wont just hide odors, it will neutralise them.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

That is what I was using until someone told me that it smells like urine to the dogs????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jun 10 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788203


> That is what I was using until someone told me that it smells like urine to the dogs????[/B]



hmmm, no, I've never heard that before ... nor do my pups seem to even notice when I use it ....?? They are certainly not attracted to it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jun 9 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788102


> I've used all of the over the counter brands and none of them ever remove all of the smell especially not for the dog.
> 
> So several years ago I paid $4.00 for this "Secret Recipe"
> 
> ...


Does this discolor fabric, carpet, etc? I know peroxide can act like a mild bleach sometimes.


----------



## PauliesMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Try UrineOff... works really well. And for an Air freshener... try Ozium... it's sold in the automotive section of most hardware stores. Good Luck!


----------

